#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Bangkok's top hotels - The Penthouse Hotel

## poolcleaner

Yes, a day off and not much on the TTD list so what could be better than anotter research project for TeakDoor.

Time to road test yet another of Bangkok's upmarket hotels.

The Penthouse Hotel is just around the corner from the 'Q' Bar and on the same soi as the Playboy Hotel.



It has the usual plastic curtains to keep your vehicle dust free although I don't have a car but the kind chappie still pulled the curtain across, prolly to impress me!




So naturally we are going to compare The Penthouse with it's competition down the soi, the Playboy.  You pay an extra 40 baht for your 2 hours at the Pent, 310 against the PB's 270. Is it worth the extra?

The rooms seem a little cleaner, although less interesting in my opinion, but one plus on a cooler day is hot water (the cold water shrinkage factor)



Another nice touch...your towels, soap and shower cap come in a sealed plastic bag!!! and with a comb!!!



Also I was impressed with a set of clothes hooks so your friends clothes don't look all creased and shabby after the rest.



Of course there's a TV and here you can bring in your own video tape of 'Big Momma's House' or something equally as side-splitting to amuse while you relax after your shower.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Ohhh... I remember that blue shirt.

----------


## friscofrankie

uh pics of the orbs that usualyresde nthe BIG black thingie hangin' all the wall would go along way in 'splainin' why the PH is such a nice joint.

----------


## poolcleaner

The rooms are quite plain and the bed was very hard and the sheets were rather rough on my delicate skin.
I shall prolly speak to management about this next ime I'm in the neighborhood.  Mirrors all around as usual, you know how vain these thai girls can be!



There's a menu for room service and the prices are very affordable.
Burgers from 60 baht and Thai food at a ridiculous 30 baht.  Black label is only 1,300 baht and mixers 20 baht so a room party is quite affordale.



But the Penthouse is not to everyone's taste I'm afraid and this poor mod from over on ThaiVisa balked at the thought of paying the extra 40 baht and trudged on up to the PlayBoy.
I must say his wife was very attractive, in the nicest possible way of course!



So there you have it.
need a place in the city to put your head down for a couple of hours before you hit the bingo parlours and the dance halls?

The Penthouse Hotel just past The Grace hotel on soi 3 take the first right and go down to the end or get a taxi, you tight git!!

----------


## aging one

Sometimes they do come in very handy.

----------


## Fabian

> 


That's your fiancé, right?

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by poolcleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  That's your fiancé, right?


No that would be my 'gik'!

----------


## dirtydog

Blimey, that would be 3,720baht perday for a hotel room.
Glad to see you have mastered the art of not being in the reflection of the mirror stark bollok naked while taking pics  :Smile:

----------


## poolcleaner

> Blimey, that would be 3,720baht perday for a hotel room.
> Glad to see you have mastered the art of not being in the reflection of the mirror stark bollok naked while taking pics


Actually they had a price list of 'extras' that I thought was interesting, although my friend read it as room cleaning but for about 600Baht per girl you can have a threesome.
I've seen some of the girls thathang about the place though.............

----------


## Texpat

> although my friend read it as room cleaning but for about 600Baht per girl you can have a threesome.


Three maids? My, how efficient.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Do they have a Honeymoon Suite, Pooly?

----------


## poolcleaner

> Do they have a Honeymoon Suite, Pooly?


Why?  Are you thinking of getting married?

Today if everything goes to plan I might review the 'Star Inn' as the next in my series!

----------

